# Anybody tried either of these Home Depot Lawn Fertilizers?



## thegrassisgreener (Apr 16, 2019)

Any good or waste of money?


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

Sprays are a waste of money.


----------



## Drewmey (Oct 3, 2018)

Rockinar said:


> Sprays are a waste of money.


I agree but would add I have nothing against creating your own spray. There is a time and place to spoon feed and spraying is good application for that. But as far as what the OP posted, no way I am paying for a 20-0-0 liquid product when Urea is fairly soluble by itself. And if you don't like straining, they make soluble grade urea. Ammonium Sulfate is also soluble.

It's also funny to me that the 20-0-0 covers 3,500sf while the 8-0-2 covers 5,000sf. Both are 32 oz.


----------

